# Cambridge Diet and IVF



## tamla1 (May 23, 2011)

Hi Ladies
I wonder if anyone can help?  I'm having a consultation for IVF in 3 weeks and hope to start my first cycle as soon as possible.  I'd like to shift about a stone in weight so I've started the Cambridge Diet this week. I've done the diet before and I know it works, but I wanted to check if it's ok to be doing before starting IVF. 

Thanks!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Tamla,

I honestly can't see it being a problem.  It would be more beneficial for you to lose weight.  I went on slim fast right up until I started the drugs, as I had to lose a stone in about a month.

I got a BFP and now have a healthy son.  Obviously once treatment starts then just make sure you eat healthily.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I did Cambridge to lose weight before tx last year.  I did it for about 16 weeks then stopped it a month before I started stimms and went onto a calorie controlled healthy diet which I continued throughout tx (and got my first ever BFP).  Personally, I would not do Cambridge while undergoing tx.  My Cambridge counsellor agreed.  You need more protein than the Cambridge contains.  Also, if you're doing SS or SS+ it can be quite stressful as you're putting yourself under a lot of pressure to lose the weight and you need to be as relaxed as possible for tx.

If I were you, I would definitely start it now though, bearing in mind that although you have your first consult in 3 weeks, there is a good chance you won't actually start tx until a while after that.  

Good luck with it all.

xxx


----------



## tamla1 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks ladies.  Really useful advice.   xx


----------

